

Red Cross shelter page iPhone only - bad_wolf
http://www.redcross.org/m/templates/render/render.jsp?pageId=4400138

======
bad_wolf
Also, I cannot seem to get the full site to load on my Android device. Works
fine on my laptop, of course.

